# Droidforums tapatalk problems



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

Over the past month I have had problems with droidforums on tapatalk and their dedicated tapatalk app. The pages won't display correctly and my participated threads shows zero. Anyone else having these problems? Any fixes?

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120124.zip ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Why not go to their forum and ask the same question? Probably would get a better response.


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

Because I get better feedback here and it works right here...

I only have my phone (no computer) so...

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120124.zip ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

...and why would we care?


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

ElectroGeek said:


> Because I get better feedback here and it works right here...
> 
> I only have my phone (no computer) so...
> 
> Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120124.zip ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


Why not go to the actual website?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------

